# is there any such email site



## Saharika (Nov 10, 2004)

ok 
first thing well is there an y sites that give to email in hindi?
But most imp is that the website should let to web based mail be read in the reciver mail box means no links and to sender site so
with in receiver mail host like english mail
no prob may be in jpg format but should look like mail

next is there any sites that sends us receipt that our mail send has been read by receiver when read
web based to web based may be diff host
well AOL has but it works with in thier service only AOL TO AOL
rediff  works only for POP that also even reciver agrees
so is there an ysite  that can do that?
hope there r but has not come under my notification
so sombody please notify me 
thanks
saha


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2004)

Well..........
U can mail in hindi  in rediffmail........


----------



## Saharika (Nov 10, 2004)

*read the ? well*

well fren'
rediff mail gives hindi mail but it also gives link when u send a mail to receiver
so i think u didnt got ? well
so the hindi mail should open with in reciver host or mail box
got it
like photo
or english mail
thanks
saha


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

hey this is the site: www.epatra.com

You can send email in about 12 languages.. Im nt sure how it works.. 

Check it out..!


----------



## sumanpaul (Nov 10, 2004)

yep epatra is great .. i just wanted to say that .. but its already done .. btw shakira , enjoy epatra, great site.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 10, 2004)

Another such site is Langoo ..


----------



## Saharika (Nov 10, 2004)

*ok thanks*

well last time i vsited those site they also provide link back to thier site when ever reciever gets mail
so may be many people are saying so i think i should go there again
may be they might have changed
well it was about 4 years back i visted epatra
1 yr langoo
so
may be 
an yway no answer for second one
so thanks
take care
well i think my name is ok with me 
an yway never mind what ever u say 
 it should  not be  bad  
thanks
tare care


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

hi.. dint see ur second Qn at all..

These sites will help u to know if ur mail has been read or not.. Though they offer only a 15 day trial.. with one emai.l..

www.readnotify.com

www.selfdestructing.com


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 10, 2004)

it_waaznt_me :

ur new avtar is coool. 8)


----------



## swatkat (Nov 12, 2004)

www.epatra.com is good.
But recently i have not got two mails which were sent my epatra address.


----------



## Saharika (Nov 12, 2004)

*well nobody got it*

well 
i think nobody got my prob
as all shows in mail box
well you have mail in hindi click here
well it was not what i wanted 
the mail should directly diplayed there
i have feeling that jpg file encodation of message i one way
i manually do it
but if there is site i should not have uploaded the jpg text file then shown a link and so
if a any email site does it all
so take care
reply if some body got it
thanks
saha


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 14, 2004)

Sify Mail < www.sify.com > is one which sends mail as a GIF attachment with the message in indian languages... and you dont have to click anywhere to view the message if your mail reading software / website supports GIF previewing... 

composing mail is based on a java based applet from where you can directly see how that GIF file is gonna look like.


----------



## Saharika (Nov 14, 2004)

*trying sify*

well thaks for sify
so 
TRYING SIFY........
thanks
sah


----------

